# A3 Stereo Upgrade Options



## dunnealan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello!
I'm a new member here as I have just bought a 2001 A3 1.8 T Sport.
My car is fitted with an Audi Chorus Head Unit with a boot mounted Audi 6 CD Changer.
I would like to keep the CD Changer but upgrade the head unit to a better Audi one, possibly a Concert or Symphony, I or II.
Has any one got any advice or know what options are open to me?








Many Thanks


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 Stereo Upgrade Options (dunnealan)*

Greetings and welcome Alan!
My MY01 A3 is fitted with the Concert I and the factory boot mounted 6 disc stacker. I understand that the upgrade to Concert 2 (which has single CD in the head unit rather than tape player in my one) is a simple swap out.
Good luck with it... and post some pics of your car on the other thread!


----------

